# Gave Autoglym Extra Gloss a go!



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Clay, light polish and some "Extra Gloss"

What do you think?

I am happy with it to be honest, normally a Meguiars guy but thought I would try it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Not heard of that one. Do you mean High Definition wax? Whatever it is the results look excellent.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

moro anis said:


> Not heard of that one. Do you mean High Definition wax? Whatever it is the results look excellent.


It's a separate application after normal waxing, normally with Autoglym resin wax. The stuff is quite thin - almost watery and very easy to apply. Once it's dried and buffed off it produces a very high shine.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job 8)


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

It's supposed to be a synthetic sealant apparently. As mentioned it was very easy to apply. It's wiped on sparingly and allowed to dry for 1hr. Comes off really easy and then just needs gentle buffing for the results.

Not sure how it will last compared to the usual waxes I have used. It says up to 3 months when carefully maintained with AG body care and conditioner shampoo, which I do have and use occasionally after a little snow and rinse.

Time will tell I suppose but even if it's not that eager to cling on then the results far out weigh the work applying it for a great shine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks nice, especially in that colour.

For a touch of added gloss and also protection you could use some Zaino Z8 after you wash it. Simply spay on and wipe off. Really easy to use but with extremely good results.


----------



## E576DAN (Mar 20, 2013)

I use it and can highly recommend it.


----------



## Thorpy (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice reflection on that mate looks decent.


----------



## illsmallz (Sep 18, 2013)

Paint work looks sweet best colour in my opinion


----------



## Desi (Jun 19, 2009)

I thought that the extra gloss went on before the final wax.

Des


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks great. .might give this a go in the coming spring. AutoGlym shampoo I've never been a fan of though, found it a bit harsh so only used it for cleaning my wheels.


----------



## jim25 (Oct 5, 2013)

That looks good, what colour is it?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Know what you mean now. Extra Gloss Protection. Have used it several times over the years.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

E576DAN said:


> I use it and can highly recommend it.


+1, used it several times now and lasts quite well for what it costs.

Warren.


----------



## Stev443 (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice lovely colour


----------



## martyk (Oct 9, 2013)

I use this stuff too, always found their productsto be great value for money.
Just got my TT ans not done it yet but ill get onto it.


----------

